# NASM Paul E. Garber facility (aka Silver Hill) pixs.



## Tieleader (Nov 16, 2018)

Hey guys. 
Another walk down memory lane. This time from around 1982. Stupid monkey found some editing buttons this time so hopefully they will be clearer this time. Definitely are from the originals anyway. Have fun spotting all the oddities in the backgrounds! Enjoy.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 16, 2018)

Great pictures! They sent the "Swoose" to the USAF Museum


----------



## Graeme (Nov 17, 2018)

Tieleader said:


> Have fun spotting all the oddities in the backgrounds! Enjoy.





Custer CCW-1 hanging from the ceiling?


----------



## Tieleader (Nov 17, 2018)

Graeme said:


> Custer CCW-1 hanging from the ceiling?


I leave that one for the experts!


----------



## Shinpachi (Nov 18, 2018)

Impressive pics


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 20, 2018)

Good shots!


----------

